

wtop: "top" for Apache, plus powerful log grepping - aristus
http://code.google.com/p/wtop/

======
iphpdonthitme
Should this work with python 2.4? I get the following error when installing:

/usr/local/src/wtop-0.5.6]# python setup.py install running install running
build running build_py creating build creating build/lib copying logrep.py ->
build/lib running build_scripts creating build/scripts-2.4 copying wtop ->
build/scripts-2.4 copying and adjusting logrep -> build/scripts-2.4 changing
mode of build/scripts-2.4/logrep from 644 to 755 running install_lib copying
build/lib/logrep.py -> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages byte-compiling
/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/logrep.py to logrep.pyc File
"/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/logrep.py", line 370 return
[(key,op,castfns[key](value)) if op != '~' else (key,op,re.compile(value)) for
key,op,value in conditions] ^ SyntaxError: invalid syntax running
install_scripts copying build/scripts-2.4/wtop -> /usr/bin copying
build/scripts-2.4/logrep -> /usr/bin changing mode of /usr/bin/wtop to 777
changing mode of /usr/bin/logrep to 755 running install_data copying wtop.cfg
-> /etc

~~~
iphpdonthitme
never mind - requires 2.5

------
thwarted
This would be a lot cooler if it would run in-place and didn't require
installation and putting a file into /etc (would make it easier to try out).

------
FiReaNG3L
Anyone got this to work? When I wtop nothing happens, it just waits. Access
log location is properly configured, upgraded to latest Python. Same with
logrep!

~~~
aristus
I had a stupid bug in 0.5.1

0.5.2 is up. Sorry, folks.

<http://wtop.googlecode.com/files/wtop-0.5.2.tar.gz>

~~~
FiReaNG3L
Still the same behavior with 0.5.2 - can't get it to output anything :( Still
trying

~~~
aristus
I have a wrong assumption about log archive patterns. One of the difficulties
with something like this is that everyone's installation is a little bit
different.

You can try 0.5.4, which takes LOG_PATH + LOG_FILE literally. Thanks for the
feedback!

~~~
FiReaNG3L
Still no dice

------
bprater
Brilliant idea. Now if I could get a top for my browser, I'd be in heaven!

